# APPLE THINK WE ARE DUMB AS SHIT!!!



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

Apple recently announced an app called Breathe for their Apple Watch. The 2 minute video below will explain all the reasons Apple think we will approve of any crap they throw our way!


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 4, 2016)

See, mindfulness is useful, but I refuse to have a digital reminder everyday!

I take time to breathe and calm down, but I refuse to use a digital thing to tell me to  Anxiety, people.

Plus, I hate being strapped to gadgets.  I have my 3DS on me every day, but that's different!


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> See, mindfulness is useful, but I refuse to have a digital reminder everyday!
> 
> I take time to breathe and calm down, but I refuse to use a digital thing to tell me to  Anxiety, people.
> 
> Plus, I hate being strapped to gadgets.  I have my 3DS on me every day, but that's different!


Totally agree! That being said I carry my phone with me everyday, not my 3DS XL.


----------



## lefthandsword (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm not pleased with the alleged redesign of the upcoming Macbook Pro. Why would they think it's good idea to put the butterfly keyboard on a _prosumer_ machine, and where's the SD card reader?










If it turns out to be real the current one that I'm using will be the first and the last Mac I'll ever buy (not counting hackintosh), I'd rather have a laptop that's slightly thicker and heavier if it means better battery life and less thermal throttling or fan noise, instead of a ultra-thin one with a uncomfortable keyboard and limited connectivity.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 4, 2016)

They _think_ so? We _are_ dumb as shit! Have you seen some of the users here?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2016)

Imo you are if you use an apple device... but i;m not flaming


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 4, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> Imo you are if you use an apple device... but i;m not flaming


What if you use an Apple device you didn't pay for? What about jailbroken users? Not denying Android is better, but not all Apple users are crap.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> What if you use an Apple device you didn't pay for? What about jailbroken users? Not denying Android is better, but not all Apple users are crap.


If you didn't pay them it's fine, i have an ipod 4 that i last used 3 years ago, that i didn't pay for


----------



## Shining Greninja (Jul 4, 2016)

Well you are dumb as shit if you can't even use correct grammar"APPLE THINK WE ARE DUMB AS SHIT" It should be "Apple thinks we're dumb as shit!".  No wonder apple thinks you're all so dumb


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 4, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> If you didn't pay them it's fine, i have an ipod 4 that i last used 3 years ago, that i didn't pay for


Yeah, I doubt I'd pay $600 for a locked down phone without emulators, customization, or piracy out of the box.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Jul 4, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> Imo you are if you use an apple device... but i;m not flaming


Welp, nothing beats an jailbroken iPad 2 (and upwards) in terms of usability tbqh. It beats the living shit outta every Android tablet I've owned/used in the last 5 years.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 4, 2016)

feels like everyone here thinks they're the target audience for an application called "Breathe", not those with health issues or whatever...

(hint: no you're not)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> Imo you are if you use an apple device... but i;m not flaming


I wanna try using a Mac because I've only ever tried using Linux and Windows, I don't see how that makes me stupid.


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I wanna try using a Mac because I've only ever tried using Linux and Windows, I don't see how that makes me stupid.


It doesn't make you stupid at all. It makes you a jack of all trades as you are extending your horizon with new experiences and information. If anyone tells you that your stupid for it then they ought to do a reality check. Thanks for watching the video and commenting on the forum!


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

lefthandsword said:


> I'm not pleased with the alleged redesign of the upcoming Macbook Pro. Why would they think it's good idea to put the butterfly keyboard on a _prosumer_ machine, and where's the SD card reader?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh crap. I did not know they were going to be bringing their crappy butterfly keyboard on to their MacBook Pro line! I despised that keyboard. There is so little tactile feedback that it almost feels like you are typing on an iPad. Well if anyone wants the current range of Retina MBP's then looks like you will have to make your purchase now before this becomes the industry standard on Mac laptops.


----------



## Viri (Jul 4, 2016)

Do people still stand out in line for 72 hours before the new iPhone is released?

My sister has an iPhone and a Mac Book, I used her Mac Book a bit while over her house, and was not pleased with it. I guess I'm too used to windows. I still haven't figured out why I cannot transfer Cia Angel to her Micro SD card with her Mac Book. It just corrupts the file, and FBI or the other Cia installing programs cannot install it. Also, I felt like a dip shit for having to Google "How to right click with a Mac Book"!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2016)

Viri said:


> Do people still stand out in line for 72 hours before the new iPhone is released?
> 
> My sister has an iPhone and a Mac Book, I used her Mac Book a bit while over her house, and was not pleased with it. I guess I'm too used to windows. I still haven't figured out why I cannot transfer Cia Angel to her Micro SD card with her Mac Book. It just corrupts the file, and FBI or the other Cia installing programs cannot install it. Also, I felt like a dip shit for having to Google "How to right click with a Mac Book"!


My homeroom teacher in grade 7 had a Mac in her classroom, and everyone barely used it because the mouse was literally just a huge left-click button.


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> My homeroom teacher in grade 7 had a Mac in her classroom, and everyone barely used it because the mouse was literally just a huge left-click button.


Yeah, Mac's do give you different configuration options. All you have to do is go into System Preferences, Trackpad, Secondary Click, that will bring up a drop down menu and then you can change how the trackpad picks up a right click.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 4, 2016)

Only Mac i have is a Mac Mini that i bought used because i'm not paying 700$ for a Core i3 machine that's two generation behind, no joke! Its got a 4th gen Core i3!


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> Imo you are if you use an apple device... but i;m not flaming


If you use an Apple device, no. If you are an Apple fanboy who's soul purpose in life is to defend everything Apple do including all their bad and insulting decisions then yes they.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 4, 2016)

This is the funniest shit ever lol ibreathe!!


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

emmanu888 said:


> Only Mac i have is a Mac Mini that i bought used because i'm not paying 700$ for a Core i3 machine that's two generation behind, no joke! Its got a 4th gen Core i3!


Is that the Mac Mini that allows you to upgrade the RAM? Because Apple removed that feature in the later version.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



T-hug said:


> This is the funniest shit ever lol ibreathe!!


LOL, I know right!


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

T-hug said:


> This is the funniest shit ever lol ibreathe!!


LOL, I know right!


Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Yeah, I doubt I'd pay $600 for a locked down phone without emulators, customization, or piracy out of the box.


Agreed. That being said emulation is possible if you jailbreak the device.


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 4, 2016)

Apple customers are dumb as shit. We've been saying that for years now.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 4, 2016)

Breathe isn't targeted towards the average consumer, y'know.

Anyways, yeah, they do. It's because they're reaching for the middle-aged white mom "what's a jpeg" demographic. Their targeted audience has no idea how to use technology, so they dumb it down to sleek, lightweight, and easy to use. Kids are stupid too, and will get their parents to buy them an Apple device simply because they're popular.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 4, 2016)

Actual Apple commercial:


The message they got across was that you gave to be a genius in order to use their products.  They don't use these anymore.


----------



## Jao Chu (Jul 4, 2016)

You're only realising this now? Apple has this mentality because its customers DO literally buy anything that has an apple logo on it and a lowercase 'i' before the name.

They dont even need to try to be innovative anymore, releasing a new model of the same old product and watching the money roll in is corporate culture at Apple these days.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 4, 2016)

DON'T FORGET TO BREATHE.


----------



## mashers (Jul 4, 2016)

Shining Greninja said:


> Well you are dumb as shit if you can't even use correct grammar"APPLE THINK WE ARE DUMB AS SHIT" It should be "Apple thinks we're dumb as shit!".  No wonder apple thinks you're all so dumb


You missed the full stop from the end of your explanation of correct grammar...



			
				the video in the OP said:
			
		

> Even mentally ill people know when to take a breath. So if any of you use this feature then you openly acknowledge that someone who is mentally ill is a far more capable human being than you ever were.


Even mentally ill people? _Even_ mentally ill people? Wow, this guy is charming.


The irony here is that the people who are being really stupid here are the ones who don't realise that this app isn't designed to remind you to breathe. It's for practicing breathing exercises to reduce anxiety, for meditation etc. This is just another example of bashing product x because you prefer product y. It's not very funny really.


----------



## tomazzzi (Jul 4, 2016)

you r all dumb if you think using Android makes you smarter, Google is Nothing but worse than Apple.

At least Apple protect a little your privacy....we can't say the same for Google....


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 4, 2016)

tomazzzi said:


> you r all dumb if you think using Android makes you smarter, Google is Nothing but worse than Apple.
> 
> At least Apple protect a little your privacy....we can't say the same for Google....


*cough*backdoors*cough*
Anyway, imo only Microsoft protects your privacy(apart from Windows Spyware 10 and cortana)


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> feels like everyone here thinks they're the target audience for an application called "Breathe", not those with health issues or whatever...
> 
> (hint: no you're not)


If you watch the video I actually discuss the point you made. Watch it and let me know what you think. Thanks for taking part in the forum by the way!


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 4, 2016)

tomazzzi said:


> you r all dumb if you think using Android makes you smarter, Google is Nothing but worse than Apple.
> 
> At least Apple protect a little your privacy....we can't say the same for Google....


Everything you say to Siri is sent to Apple.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 4, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Everything you say to Siri is sent to Apple.


Everything you say to Apple is sent to Siri.


----------



## MionissNio (Jul 4, 2016)

How dumb am I?

My thoughts on Apple:
Apple Software deserves A+ from my end
Apple Hardware deserves A on my end.
Apple specs and Prices. I would rather have a customac pro then the original trashcan.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 4, 2016)

My thoughts:
Apple Software deserves B- from my end.
Apple Hardware deserves B on my end.
Apple Specs and Prices: Ridiculous prices for decent hardware. The software is too dumbed down for me, and is incompatible with too many programs.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh no doubt, but to me it's clear from the way they design their products and OS in general and not because of this app.


----------



## TecXero (Jul 4, 2016)

This seems pretty harmless, but Apple being pretentious about small things and overcharging for them is nothing new.


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 4, 2016)

mashers said:


> You missed the full stop from the end of your explanation of correct grammar...
> 
> 
> Even mentally ill people? _Even_ mentally ill people? Wow, this guy is charming.
> ...


Woah, calm down mashers. Maybe you should breath.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 4, 2016)

Apple products are alright, the only thing not right is the price they're charging for them.
Lower the price a bit and i'll buy (more) Apple stuff.


----------



## YayIguess (Jul 4, 2016)

Yeah, that's kinda their business model in case you haven't noticed.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> My thoughts:
> Apple Software deserves B- from my end.
> Apple Hardware deserves B on my end.
> Apple Specs and Prices: Ridiculous prices for decent hardware. The software is too dumbed down for me, and is incompatible with too many programs.


One of the reasons for the high cost is because of the materials used in their products.


----------



## Edgarska (Jul 4, 2016)

You mean to tell me the company that sells people $1000 worth of hardware for $3000 thinks those same people are dumb? Say it ain't so.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 4, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> One of the reasons for the high cost is because of the materials used in their products.


Eh. If they're bringing in bank like they are. It's a pretty damn big markup.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 4, 2016)

I guess I'll leave this here. there's more than just performance that goes into the laptops you know.

https://www.quora.com/Why-do-people-buy-MacBook-Pro-retinas-given-their-relatively-high-price


ecartman12 said:


> If you watch the video I actually discuss the point you made. Watch it and let me know what you think. Thanks for taking part in the forum by the way!


I'll be honest, I didn't watch this video. however, if you know that this application is intended for specific uses and not just to remind people to breathe because "we are dumb as shit", then why does it exist?


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 4, 2016)

tomazzzi said:


> you r all dumb if you think using Android makes you smarter, Google is Nothing but worse than Apple.
> 
> At least Apple protect a little your privacy....we can't say the same for Google....


But Apple also openly insult their consumers in the events. They even made a product called the LOMBARD which as I said in this video translates to something really insulting that only businesses use as an inside insult to their customers. Only Apple broke the rule and to have a laugh at all of us they applied that name to one of their laptops. :/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LiveLatios said:


> If you didn't pay them it's fine, i have an ipod 4 that i last used 3 years ago, that i didn't pay for


Well if you payed for something yourself then it shows independence. If you rely on someone else to buy something for you then it shows you can't get something for yourself unless you rely on others. :/


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2016)

ecartman12 said:


> Well if you payed for something yourself then it shows independence. If you rely on someone else to buy something for you then it shows you can't get something for yourself unless you rely on others. :/


it wasn't given to me either.. i just found it on the side of a road... Hey if you saw a very expensive thing that seems to have been laying there for a while in the middle of nowhere.. would you try to give it back?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> it wasn't given to me either.. i just found it on the side of a road... Hey if you saw a very expensive thing that seems to have been laying there for a while in the middle of nowhere.. would you try to give it back?


I found an iPhone lying on the ground in our old condo complex and we gave it back.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm a complete Fanboy of Apple however... Being reminded I need to breathe every two minutes and stand every one I can live without. I mean. That space could of been used for a proper keyboard. I do not want to scribble what I want to say. I guess it's better than something. Now I can text at work without my phone


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2016)

So glad I never have and never will own an Apple product, they don't make the best products in the world, no single company does; some are better than others, but there is truly no "best"when it comes to any product. Apple however, someone would have to pay me to use them, I can't stand the Apple product superiority complex some people have with them.


----------



## Originality (Jul 4, 2016)

I can see why some people might find this app useful (meditation) but.......... It's not for me. Moving on.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 4, 2016)

Originality said:


> I can see why some people might find this app useful (meditation) but.......... It's not for me. Moving on.


Original and hilarious. Fits your name.

Jk kek


----------



## Aether Lion (Jul 5, 2016)

I mean an app is an app, most suck. 



Tomato Hentai said:


> One of the reasons for the high cost is because of the materials used in their products.


Those outdated i3s must cost a pretty penny.  lmfao 
The only reason iPhones do well on benchmarks vs Android phones is the same reason that there are Console/PC Wars (Guess who wins though? It's not the consoles  ). When you have a central hardware/architecture, it allows for optimization of said hardware instead of trying to develop for PCs/Android phones that use god only knows how many different types of hardware.
Apple products seriously do suck. The only credit I give them is their ability to market their products as a fashion trend, it's as if they are like Hollister/American Eagle/ETC of the tech industry except even at Hollister the clothing has some actual quality to it. 
They mainly rely on the locked-down-crapware to keep their cheap outdated hardware, hardware that they charge more than the cost of a good running car for, running smooth. Apple products are like awful video game consoles, they have no replay value and sell for $10 *AS SOON AS* the next gen comes out. _My belief_ is that Apple purposely uses hardware that wears down fast and changes their software to quickly cut out devices that are any older than the latest-gen. They are an awful brand that makes a killing off of people's lack of intelligence.​
*It's 2016 people, let's start getting more tech-aware.*​


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Those outdated i3s must cost a pretty penny.  lmfao


I said *materials*, not components.


----------



## jmrodrigues (Jul 5, 2016)

I find OS X far superior to windows. I just don't spend any time configuring hardware, drivers, those pesky defender messages, virus, etc. How many of you haven't spent countless hours correcting windows problems? That lovely windows 98, millennium, vista... Jesus those got me frustrated. But if you're a gamer, or any specific software dependent, windows is the only way to go.


----------



## Aether Lion (Jul 5, 2016)

jmrodrigues said:


> I find OS X far superior to windows. I just don't spend any time configuring hardware, drivers, those pesky defender messages, virus, etc. How many of you haven't spent countless hours correcting windows problems? That lovely windows 98, millennium, vista... Jesus those got me frustrated. But if you're a gamer, or any specific software dependent, windows is the only way to go.


Vista was awful. That's something everyone can agree on. 



Tomato Hentai said:


> I said *materials*, not components.



Watch this video and you'll see how much it actually relates to Apple products. ($9000 headphones that have very shit audio quality...but hey 24k gold plated and sparkly things)


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 5, 2016)

anyway, why should you give a shit what computers others use. it doesn't affect you. not to mention this thread isn't about Apple in general, it's their "Breathe" app, which is nothing to get all riled up for, for reasons stated earlier.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2016)

jmrodrigues said:


> I find OS X far superior to windows. I just don't spend any time configuring hardware, drivers, those pesky defender messages, virus, etc. How many of you haven't spent countless hours correcting windows problems? That lovely windows 98, millennium, vista... Jesus those got me frustrated. But if you're a gamer, or any specific software dependent, windows is the only way to go.


I've rarely had any issues with Windows but one of the reasons I've wanted to try OS X is because of how users generally have little to no issues with OS X.


----------



## Aether Lion (Jul 5, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> anyway, why should you give a shit what computers others use. it doesn't affect you. not to mention this thread isn't about Apple in general, it's their "Breathe" app, which is nothing to get all riled up for, for reasons stated earlier.


With how many people ask me to Facetime...Yeah. It affects me lmfao. 
I simply want to spread the knowledge that there is the option to get something much, much better for much less.
I was following the conversation of Apple's marketing/effectiveness of product based on how they are marketing some horrible app (iBreathe lmfao) and people are gulping it up.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Watch this video and you'll see how much it actually relates to Apple products. ($9000 headphones that have very shit audio quality...but hey 24k gold plated and sparkly things)



At least Apple products aren't shit quality and priced at $9k. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 5, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> With how many people ask me to Facetime...Yeah. It affects me lmfao.
> I simply want to spread the knowledge that there is the option to get something much, much better for much less.
> I was following the conversation of Apple's marketing/effectiveness of product based on how they are marketing some horrible app (iBreathe lmfao) and people are gulping it up.


since you choose to bring this to a generic apple topic, well yes I already know of many other alternatives. nothing beats the quality of a macbook (pro) though, and I'd never get another brand, possibly ever, after using one and a few other laptops.

there's more to it than just performance. and I'm not saying it's perfect by any means, but things like build quality and other little details like the "magsafe" magnetic power adapter add to the "value" of the hardware, and also the lifespan of it.

OS X is also a very solid operating system. especially for things like dev work.


----------



## nero99 (Jul 5, 2016)

With a title like this thread has, I don't blame apple for thinking that.


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 5, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> I guess I'll leave this here. there's more than just performance that goes into the laptops you know.
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Why-do-people-buy-MacBook-Pro-retinas-given-their-relatively-high-price
> 
> I'll be honest, I didn't watch this video. however, if you know that this application is intended for specific uses and not just to remind people to breathe because "we are dumb as shit", then why does it exist?


Its not for any use. In the video I show how it was marketed by Apple and they try to justify it for everyone. They don't even mention any type of specific use. They just market it as something that everyone should use. Watch the video. It's only 2 minutes long and the announcement from Apple really is unbelievable. You won't believe your ears.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 5, 2016)

ecartman12 said:


> Its not for any use. In the video I show how it was marketed by Apple and they try to justify it for everyone. They don't even mention any type of specific use. They just market it as something that everyone should use. Watch the video. It's only 2 minutes long and the announcement from Apple really is unbelievable. You won't believe your ears.


alright, I watched it, and I fail to see what you think. here's what mashers said earlier...


mashers said:


> The irony here is that the people who are being really stupid here are the ones who don't realise that this app isn't designed to remind you to breathe. It's for practicing breathing exercises to reduce anxiety, for meditation etc. This is just another example of bashing product x because you prefer product y. It's not very funny really.


the main point is "*this app isn't designed to remind you to breathe*". yet you're treating it as if that's what Apple made it for.

I'm not even going into what exactly you said in the video. "even mentally ill people know when to breathe" and "even animals know when to breathe"; these are based off the assumption that this is just a reminder that you need to breathe.


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 5, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Apple customers are dumb as shit. We've been saying that for years now.


The blind ones who constantly praise Apple despite their wrong doings and insults, yes they are.


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 6, 2016)

UniqueGeek said:


> Actual Apple commercial:
> 
> 
> The message they got across was that you gave to be a genius in order to use their products.  They don't use these anymore.



OH MY GOD this is so terrible. When year was this commercial made?


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 6, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> alright, I watched it, and I fail to see what you think. here's what mashers said earlier...
> 
> the main point is "*this app isn't designed to remind you to breathe*". yet you're treating it as if that's what Apple made it for.
> 
> I'm not even going into what exactly you said in the video. "even mentally ill people know when to breathe" and "even animals know when to breathe"; these are based off the assumption that this is just a reminder that you need to breathe.


Apple told us the exact use for this app in their keynote and its basically them telling us "We know you are incapable of doing what human beings have been doing since the existence of man. So we will now tell you how to do it". I am very greatful that you watched the video before commenting on this forum but still, Apple really went too far with this one. So much so that the audience at the keynote did not even applaud, which is especially surprising when you take into account that the Apple audiences at the keynotes usually clap at every little thing. This time they did not. What does that tell you? Also out of all the media outlets, next to none of them have talked about this feature from Apple's keynotes.

Thanks for watching mate!


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Apple products are alright, the only thing not right is the price they're charging for them.
> Lower the price a bit and i'll buy (more) Apple stuff.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks like Apple forgot the correct date for April Fools. 

Also, this looks more like a PoC to raise awareness for the Apple Watch, not for anything else.


----------



## mashers (Jul 6, 2016)

ecartman12 said:


> Apple told us the exact use for this app in their keynote and its basically them telling us "We know you are incapable of doing what human beings have been doing since the existence of man. So we will now tell you how to do it".


They neither said nor implied anything of the sort. They actually said, "it's designed to guide you through simple deep breathing sessions that can help you quiet your mind, relax your body and just better deal with everyday stress."

You included this very announcement in your own video. Is it not obvious from that statement that it is designed for breathing _exercises? _If you had any idea what deep breathing exercises are for then you would realise the purpose of this app. So you either genuinely don't know anything about the purpose of this app and are commenting anyway, or you do know what it's for but are choosing to act ignorant to try and make the product look bad. I don't understand why anybody would do either of those things.


----------



## Supster131 (Jul 6, 2016)

OP, did you really just realize that? Guess Apple did it's job. Well, people know the truth behind Apple  Whatever, not like I buy Apple products.
Tbh, they only do that because they target their products to computer illiterates (Ihaveamac is the exception, I guess). People I know in real life that own any Apple product are usually computer illiterate, they can barely jailbreak their own phone, lmao. As for OSX, yeah, it'll be hard to get a virus on it because no one can be bothered to develop viruses for the OS. Not many people use OSX machines, so it won't benefit the person making the virus.


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 6, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Woah, calm down mashers. Maybe you should breath.


ROFL!


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 7, 2016)

YayIguess said:


> Yeah, that's kinda their business model in case you haven't noticed.


Unfortunately it is.


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 7, 2016)

Memoir said:


> Eh. If they're bringing in bank like they are. It's a pretty damn big markup.


The price of the Apple Watch components is way less than £100 and $100. Apple still charge you hundreds more for the basic Apple Watch which is worth tidily shit.


----------



## mashers (Jul 7, 2016)

Um, parts are not the only expense in an electronic product. R&D, machining, facilities, marketing, wages...

If you believe that profit = retail price - cost of parts then you don't know how business works.


----------



## Aether Lion (Jul 10, 2016)

mashers said:


> Um, parts are not the only expense in an electronic product. R&D, machining, facilities, marketing, wages...
> 
> If you believe that profit = retail price - cost of parts then you don't know how business works.





ecartman12 said:


> The price of the Apple Watch components is way less than £100 and $100. Apple still charge you hundreds more for the basic Apple Watch which is worth tidily shit.




Pebble Watch is the best js.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 10, 2016)

most people are dumb as shit


----------



## mashers (Jul 10, 2016)

yuyuyup said:


> most people are dumb as shit


----------



## V0LT!GE (Jul 16, 2016)

i cant stop laughing....


----------

